# 8 Weeks Available Any Ideas?



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Morning All! We have about 8 weeks to tour from home (Costa Blanca), Galicia, Asturias etc (Green Spain!) along to Pamplona, down to Zaragoza before meeting up mid Sept with friends in Barcelona. 

Any "must sees", good sites etc, ideas very welcome.

Thanks
Karen & William


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Portugal :lol: 

Went for the first time this year on way back from Morocco after having done most of Spain - coast and mountains in the past - excellent.

 
Keith


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

We came back last week from Los Picos de Europa and the Asturias coast. Stayed at two ACSI campsites, La Paz on the coast near Llanes and La Viorna near Potes in los Picos. Both excellent.

We overnighted both ways there and back at the lovely walled city of Burgo de Osma. Well worth a visit. We overnighted for free in the car park by the city walls. Water, but no dumping facilities.

About 20km north of Burgo is the totally stunning Cañón del Rio Lobos. Absolutely beautiful. There are two car parks there and according to the Spanish motorhome forums overnighting is allowed.

We toured Galicia a couple of years ago, visiting Pontevedre, A Coruña and Santiago del Campostela. The drive around the top north west coastline with its pretty fishing villages is worth doing. We stayed exclusively on free Aires.


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Know what you mean - went to Portugal this year - very beautiful in the North. We are specifically looking to visit Galicia, Asturias etc. Thnx for your reply


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

thnx Derek - sounds good. Looking forward to seeing the North.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

If you are between Valencia and Barcelona make sure you spend a night at Vinaros Just head for the port , its wild camping but you will finds lots of motorhomes there.And buy fish straight from the boats around 4.30 PM.


----------

